# Zonealarm or Sygate ??? Vote NOW !!



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

I just got a new PC and have 2 firewalls at home.....Sygate Personal Pro and Zonealarm Pro.

WHat is the favourite among you guys taking into consideration, resource hogging versus protection.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll start it off then !


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

ZoneAlarm for me. See here for why it's the best

http://grc.com/lt/howtouse.htm

and here to test your firewall

http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2

ZA passes with flying colours!

Regards


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

i second zonealarm. im using the free version and its good already.

my vote goes for zonealarm. ive heard great news about sygate too as well as kerio firewall. i guess all three are good.


----------



## Paskas (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi everyone!
My vote also goes to ZoneAlarm 
Using the free version.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Since Symantec recently acquired Sygate, it won't be long before they ruin that product just like everything else they have gobbled up (Norton, Partition Magic, @guard, SecurityFocus, etc., etc., freakin etc.). 

I reluctantly would have to say ZoneAlarm.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Res,

Say it ain't so...  

JF


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm afraid so. Plus, the free version of Kerio will be discontinued starting Dec. 31, 2005.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Zonealarm :sayyes: Works for me :sayyes:


----------



## tranqulized (Apr 7, 2005)

I thought I remember reading somewhere that they were discontinuing sygate personal firewall as well..
That sucks cause I prefer that over zone alarm... Im not really to fond of zone alarm... i've hosed a few computer's os's usng zone alarm... zone alarm is the only program i've ever used that completly ruined a computers ability to conect to a network... even after uninstalling it, removing the network card, reinstalling the network card, and resetting the tcp/ip stack in windows... I've had stuff hose the networking capability in windows before, but usually resetting the tcp/ip stack fixes that... I couldn't believe all that **** I did and it still wouldn't work.... the damn computer still couldn't connect to anything, couldn't even ping itself...but as soon as I reinstall windows... everything is A-OK..
I've had zone alarm do that to about 3-4 computers.. so I avoid that program like the plague... Some computers it works fine on, some computers it just ruins network connectivity permanantly upon installation...


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

ZA...I have ZA Pro and as long as you don't change to the lastest updated version, no problems. Anything beats Norton as they are totally resource hogs.


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sygate or Zone Alarm*

I was disappointed that Symantec purchased Sygate. I liked Sygate. I will switch to Zonealarm though I read that Tiny Firewall isn't that bad either.

Raiderfan


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like Symantec the best. But out of Zone Alarm or Sygate, I choose Zone Alarm


----------

